# New Wrangler Trailer



## RedWagonMan (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is our new Wrangler 20' 8 horse mini trailer with tack compartment that we picked up yesterday. We are extremely satisfied with this trailer. Wrangler makes a great miniature trailer!!!!

Here is Wrangler trailers link. Wrangler Trailers

Here are a few pics!!


----------



## jleonard (Dec 2, 2008)

I love it! Congrats! I am going to have to look them up.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 2, 2008)

What a great set-up! Congratulations!


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Dec 2, 2008)

Thats a cool set-up.

I love it!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Dec 2, 2008)

Congratulations on your new trailer, you will LOVE it totally !



You won't be dissapointed.

We bought our Wrangler trailer in 2006 custom built to our specifications and we absolutely love it.

We can haul six miniatures or shetlands in our trailer and have a nice dressing room and many other options. The roof rack comes in handy for hauling show carts, hay, shavings to the shows. Towing it is a dream and it cut our fuel usage in half compared to our other alum. horse trailer that we had previously.

Buddy is easy to work with and really is pleasure dealing with him being the owner from the designing and fabicating to the time you pick it up or he will deliver and his trailers he goes by what you require for your transporting needs and having your horses being comfortable for the long haul to the shows.

At the time we purchased this one in 2006, we were only showing six horses, now I wished would have built a bigger one, perhaps later down the road we will get another on from Buddy and sell this one.









The McCarthys (McCarthy's Lakeside Stables) from Syracuse New York have a six miniature horse/shetland Wrangler bumper pull trailer also and they love it after seeing how ours was well built.

Jill from Virginia has a goosneck from Wrangler and she loves hers as well.


----------



## Barbie (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a 2008 Wrangler bumper pull - want to say it is 12' long, drop down windows, fans, etc. It will haul 5 miniatures plus a nice tack area. I love it. Buddy was wonderful to work with - anything I wanted, he said ok, tell me exactly what you want and we'll do it.

Good luck with yours.

Barbie


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful new trailer! I really love the dividers. They look very substantial compared to the ones I usually see in "mini" trailers. We've been looking for mini dividers for our Bison but haven't found any we like yet. So right now we're using big horse stud dividers.



I know that's overkill, but it was the only thing that seemed halfway safe to me. But yours....that looks just perfect.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 2, 2008)

I love those Wrangler trailers....i think i would want a gooseneck like Erica's if i ever got one but they all are so well made. I looked into buying one in Arkansas that was for sale and having the dividers raised for my shetlands....still might. They sure look like awesome trailers.


----------



## RedWagonMan (Dec 2, 2008)

Buddy and his wife Brenda were extremely helpful. From the time we decided what all we wanted it only took 3 weeks to have it built. We were amazed at how quickly they did everything. With it being the aluminum it pulls like a dream and did cut the fuel costs greatly.

We told Buddy and his wife about lilbeginnings site and they are planning on getting a ad together for on here.


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Dec 3, 2008)

My god!! OH!

This trailer is huge and beautifull!!!!!

Place enough to put your trophees in


----------



## Jill (Dec 3, 2008)

It looks awesome!!! My Wrangler trailer is my favorite "horse thing" that I've ever purchased. I hope you will be just as happy with yours



:yes


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Dec 3, 2008)

It took Buddy four weeks to fabricate our gooseneck including the delivery time, it is the best trailer we ever invested in by far. I have his link on our website and in 2006 being at the AMHR Nationals he used our trailer as an example since ours was the first miniature/shetland gooseneck trailer that he had built. The only thing is the hubcaps do not stay on very well. We lost 3 the first season traveling and need to purchase regular alum wheel covers for the trailer.


----------



## EAD Minis (Dec 4, 2008)

* Wow you guys sure know how to buy them!!! Gorgeous!! A big congrats!*


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 4, 2008)

I WANT IT


----------

